# Today on RO



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 14, 2009)

[align=center]






*Tuesday April 14,2009

Good morning to some and afternoon to others.
This is going to be a big news day. So if I forget anyone I am sorry

Have a great day!!!!!
*
arty0002:








*Well nothing much going around here recently

Do you want your bun to be in the mystery bun? Well if so go tell all us Ro News people that we can use yourphotos.
* 





*Monday April 13th
*
*JLW905851
AverysMama
Fashy
TobyBun
Kristinpsc
D_girl*

*Tuesday April 14th
*
*Bunhugger
Bunnycarrot1
Wabbit1*

*Please remember to put those special days on the Calender
*








*
Frugalfrig has joined the forum trying to figure out if she would like to keep her beautiful bunny.

LeLand1 Has four new buns to welcome to the forum. Oh and there Bun slave.

We have a new bunny owner doing the research first. Go congratulate her andwelcome her with a wealth of information.

We have 3 new buns coming to the forum. Oh go welcome there bun slave **also.

Someone has not posted pictures yet :waiting:. Go let them know we need pictures and welcome them.

Crystal has a beautiful bun go welcome her.

Craftali is bun abscessed go welcomethem.

Lovebunnyok is coming to our forum with a few questions and a beautiful bun.*








*Kherrmann3 sister lost her beloved dog. Run in the field with all our bun friends baby. You will be missed.*
:bunnyangel2:







*Ivory got a new bun. Go check the cutie out.

PixieStixxxx did the biggest act of bravery any bun slave can do. Go check it out.

Tinysmom can't seem to get any house work done.

Angieluv got a new girl Gloria. She is so cute go check her out.

Hockeyrabbit is trying to design a rabbitry. Can anyone help.

JadeIcing was in the news.

Mouse_Chalk finally put up those pictures of Dotty. Go check them out.

Evey is saying happy easter to everyone.

We have a new fostergo check out who and what.*






*
Paul2641 bun has a bald spot on its chin. Can you help?

Bun not eating can you help this member out?

Camille M lost her bun binky free baby. You will be missed.*








*We have new pictures of the El Babys. Go check them out.

Magic_Girl lost her kits and now mom is eating them can any other breeders help? If so go check this thread out.

A question about gene and breeding two colors can breeders help?
*











*Is this plant safe for buns?

Do you know what this of possibly been? Bun suddenly dies. If so go help.

Why is he licking on the mat instead of chewing it?*








*There was a rabbit on my local craigslist that needs a home real bad. Do you think you can help?

Undergunfire is avaible for transport. Do you need her? Go check this thread out.*








*A lot have been updated. Go check them all out.*







*
We have a new foster cat. She needs a new name. Oh and demand more pictures also. Go check this out.

Bo B Bunny updated on Dakota. How he is doing and all. Go check it out.

Momof2buns has a big job interview tomorrow keep her in your thoughts. As you go about your day.

Aina is not feeling good. Send her some good vibes. Get well soon.

GoinBackToCali had some photos taken for her roller durby. And she did not get one good pictures. She is not happy.*








*RO Star*

[/align][align=left]*Name: April

Age: 19

Special Other: Er..it's complicated =P

Kids: None.

Bunnys: I have so many! Spank (3), Labrador (4), Precious (7), Savannah (2), Smudge (1), Rush (1), Simba (1), Sylvia-Dawn (1).

Other pets: I also have two guinea pigs - Cerise and Eclair (2), and a pet rat named Aten!

Favorite Hobbies: My favorite hobbies would be any outdoors: Hiking, camping, snowboarding..! And of course volunteering to help other bunnies at my shelter.

Occupation: I'm a student for the most part, and I work at Starbucks.

Anything else you would like to tell us:
My biggest goal in life is to open up a sanctuary for small animals - mostly rabbits. All the rabbits shelters here are overflowing and sometimes the ones who are not adoptable by their standards are euthanized. I also want to start a small animal pet food bank and an organic garden. I'm already saving up for this dream!


This member did the best thing she could do. She risked her life for her fur babys. There is still love in this world. * 




[/align][align=center]*Mystery Bun*




[/align]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 14, 2009)

Is the mystery bunny Scone?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 14, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Yes


I had an unfair advantage - I've actually met Scone! He is even more handsome in person.


----------

